# focus st repair



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

looks a good job, why did it need it ?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Awesome ! Base and clear or 2k colour ?


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I always start my jobs at weekends on Fridays after 5pm and I'm that keen to get the job all repaired I always forget to take the main pictures of the dent,this was a dent right on the bottom of the 1/4 below the light just above the bumber I had to use my stud welder pin puller on it as it was quite a bad crease but came out not to bad with just a skim of filler on the 1/4 and bumber,the dent was finished off this morning,high build primed,taped up and painted just needs de-nibbed and my blends polished out,I'm going to start my nephews old mini in next few weeks so I will post the progress


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Base and clearcoat


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks great mate , i look forward to your posts !


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

and the finished job,because it always rains in cumbria i like to leave any car i have repaired inside my garage until its been seen dry


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

That looks flawless, great job :thumb:


----------



## Tom145 (Sep 1, 2013)

Is there a colour difference with the boot?


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice job. What do you charge for something like that ? 
Can we have a pic of the damage ?


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Colour was perfect its just the angle its on,and no pictures of the damage like said I pin pulled it Friday after work and only got pics in filler stage,basically I took back light out,took fog lamp out,loosened the bumber corner off,pulled the damage,skimmed 1/4 and bumber with filler rubbed filler off with 120 then skim of polyester stopper rubbed off with 180,sanded round the repair with 320,taped up the car and ragged a bit of etch primer on then 4 coats of 2k high build primer dryed with my heat lamps for 30 mins then guide coated with black arosol rubbed primer with 500 until guide coat has gone another coat of guide coat again rubbed off with 500 until I was happy with the repair then grey scotched the 1/4 and 1/2 the bumber to be blended then got the car spotless and masked the car up for paint,wet my garage floor spirit wiped and tacked off the panels to be painted 4 coats of water base frozen white and 2 coats of max Meyer clearcoat faded the blends with fade out thinners the paint job came out spotless and only needed few bits of dirt taken out and blend polished up


----------



## ssd (Jun 17, 2013)

That is one heck of a perfect job - something I would be proud of. Done all at home I presume. Are you in the trade fella.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Because I had some frozen white left off a previous job I only charged £200 and it took me 5 hours but it was easy a £4-500 job in a body shop maby more


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes all done at home in a double prefab garage but I have all the equipment to do the job right because if I didn't I wouldn't bother as I am a bit of a perfectionist and very fussy,if I think I can't get it right I would rather not do the job at all


----------



## ssd (Jun 17, 2013)

I believe you - that's still some awesome work though.


----------



## 738ALR (Sep 8, 2009)

where abouts in cumbria? - I may have a little job for you


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Whitehaven


----------



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice work - shame there aren't many people that take pride in their work!!


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for removing my post. glad it was helpfull


----------



## 738ALR (Sep 8, 2009)

toddy23 said:


> Whitehaven


Thanks. Probably taking a car or of storage in spring next year but ut wilk need some work before that. I'll be prioritising the mechanical work but if the budget stretches theres some paintwork required too!


----------

